
Apollo 16 site snapped from orbit - rpledge
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/07/14/apollo-16-site-snapped-from-orbit/
======
Jun8
There! That should silence people who still think that the moon landing was a
US fabrication, done in a studio. You'd be amazed at the number of such
people; ask during lunch, chances are one of your colleagues will be one of
them. Of course, if your mind is that warped, you can argue that these photos
are also manufactured by _them_ (the government, CIA, NSA, a conglomerate of
rich companies out to dominate the world, etc. take your pick).

~~~
brc
Unfortunately the type of people willing to believe the whole thing was done
in a studio will immediately think this whole picture was done in photoshop. I
don't think any amount of evidence will convince the true conspiratory
believer.

~~~
ugh
I would guess that the vast majority of those who believe that the moon
landings never happened aren’t quite that crazy. They just didn’t think it
through. Sure, there will always be people (also the most vocal ones) who will
be convinced by no amount of evidence. For everyone else this is a small but
powerful piece of evidence. Better as laser reflector data or long
explanations as to why the shadows on the photos from the moon look like they
look.

------
towndrunk
When I see these things from our reach into space I get goose bumps. This
stuff is just so cool and I find it amazing that we did this with the
technology available in the 60's.

~~~
eru
Yes. But the resources invested were enormous. Would it be cheaper today?

